# Modding My way.. Need to know number of LEDs my Adapter can handle..



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Hilex 1.5V - 12V 500MA, AC - DC adapter..

I need to know how many 2V LEDs can be connected to this adapter.. ???
Think I will need at least 10 LEDs.

I am working to make my RiG look pretty good as its a simple basic one with nothing flashy, but has capability To sport something..


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2012)

6 obviously


----------



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it depends on that 500 mA


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2012)

If a circuit operates on 12 volts, you must supply 12 volts to it. If you supply less than that (say, 9 volts), the electronic circuits that require a certain voltage to operate will not function properly, if at all. And, if you supply more than that (say, 15 volts), either the components will not function properly or some will burn out.
The current (mA) rating is a little different. A circuit will only take as much current as it needs, unless the voltage is too high (which is why a circuit will burn out with a higher voltage than it needs). But, if the voltage is correct and a circuit only draws 200 mA (200 milliamps, or 200/1000 of an amp, or 0.2 amps) and you hook it up to that 500 mA adapter, the device will still only draw 200 mA. However, if you have a device that takes 500 mA and you only have a 200 mA adapter, the adapter will try to put out too much current (more than it's rated for) and it will burn out instead.


----------



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

hmm.. What do some simple LEDs demand ? I don't think voltage, as voltage is current potential difference and mA as you said is power, so I think its mA ryt ??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
 i don't have much idea but mA means i guess milli Amps and amps is used to measure current.btw why do you need adapter to make a led strip?you can do it without an adapter.google it for details.


----------



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have any molex connectors.. an I want to do it my way.. :0 and yes amps means amperes and its the unit of current..


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2012)

rather than putting leds try to do something creative as this

Awesome Battlefield 3 Case Mod Also Keeps Your Soda Cool


----------



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

You want A 9th Guy to do that ??


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> You want A 9th Guy to do that ??



y not,im going to mod when i earn some money


----------

